
Ecdsa vs. RSA - jerrac
https://www.ssl.com/article/comparing-ecdsa-vs-rsa/
======
jerrac
This was posted a couple years ago, but there was no discussion.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17798495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17798495)

Is that article accurate? Which would you use in 2020?

